# Chary's Art Carnival



## Chary (Mar 8, 2013)

Whoo! Hey there everyone. Today, I was looking through my sketchbook, and decided to brag about my mad art skillz, cause I have no life  show you guys some of my little drawings. So, without further ado;

(Beware thee, with low internet speeds)












































































































AND, as an added bonus; artwork from when I was 6 years old.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicely done, you have some great drawing skills


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2013)

Spoiler



The goku you drew when you were 6 is by far one of the most beautiful drawings of goku I ever saw.


----------



## Chary (Mar 27, 2013)

Whoo!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 28, 2013)

Chary Needs Colors 3D so she can take over the Gallery with her mad skillz ^O^


----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Chary Needs Colors 3D so she can take over the Gallery with her mad skillz ^O^


Mwahahaha! Yes! Soon I shall become the ultimate overlord of the 3DS drawing world! Mwahaha!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 29, 2013)

Draw spider man, then I'll talk.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Draw spider man, then I'll talk.


Does this work?




(Sorry for overall crappiness, but I've never drawn spiderman, and I didn't have much time to draw it)


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are some WIP's





Sonic CD





Trucy Wright





Phoenix Wright





Goku






Sonic





Edgeworth





'Another Edgeworth





AJ Phoenix





Pokemon Conquest guy


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 4, 2013)

Are you using markers to color these?


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Are you using markers to color these?


Yeah.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 4, 2013)

Chary said:


> Yeah.


How long does it take you to color in one of these on average and how many marker packs have you been through?


----------



## pasc (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Are you using markers to color these?


 
Was wondering the same thing due to the horizontal lines.

Gotta admit it those PW/ME pictures came out quite good.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> How long does it take you to color in one of these on average and how many marker packs have you been through?


Well, the earlier pictures I posted, it took a while (Those were my first attempts at coloring without my tablet)...maybe about an hour each? (Sketching and lineart being ~20min)
The newer ones take about 35 minutes each to color (Whoo! I've gotten better!)

The markers I first used were "100 pack TRI-C" markers. Those cost $45, and lasted from 2008-2012, though a quarter of them still work.
The ones I use now are $10 "Crayola Super Tip" markers. I've had them about 2 weeks, and some colors are already used up.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

pasc said:


> Was wondering the same thing due to the horizontal lines.
> 
> Gotta admit it those PW/ME pictures came out quite good.


Thanks


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> Does this work?
> snip
> (Sorry for overall crappiness, but I've never drawn spiderman, and I didn't have much time to draw it)


 
Wow, now colour


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice!
The phoenix ones made me laugh.

I cant draw on paper...only digitally and even thats not too impressive 

*sits in a corner and cries*


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 5, 2013)

can't wait to see the Pokemon Conquest guy in full color!


----------



## earlynovfan (May 6, 2013)

These are really impressive! Have you got a Deviant Art? 

By the way, your 6 year old drawings are 10x better than mine when I was six XD


----------



## Chary (May 6, 2013)

Sagat said:


> can't wait to see the Pokemon Conquest guy in full color!


Soon.



earlynovfan said:


> These are really impressive! Have you got a Deviant Art?
> 
> By the way, your 6 year old drawings are 10x better than mine when I was six XD


 
Thanks! And yes, I do have a deviantart account, but I don't really post stuff to it anymore. (I probably should though) http://chary5.deviantart.com/


----------



## earlynovfan (May 6, 2013)

Chary said:


> Soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And yes, I do have a deviantart account, but I don't really post stuff to it anymore. (I probably should though) http://chary5.deviantart.com/


You ma'am sir, have got yourself a new follower!


----------



## Chary (May 6, 2013)

Baaaaack by popular mediocre demand, ITS MORE ARTWORK BY YOURS TRULY!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 7, 2013)

DRAW EDGEY POO POINTING!!!!!


----------



## Ethevion (May 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> Soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And yes, I do have a deviantart account, but I don't really post stuff to it anymore. (I probably should though) http://chary5.deviantart.com/


I'll be waiting


----------

